# New Find



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Didnt find any fish on it but need to dive on it and see what it is.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet wonder what it is ?? i finally took mine out yesterday my knee is still to tender so wont be going out again for a few weeks i was just wondering if you could give me some tips on some good settings to start off with. the system worked fine the gps and 2d sonar worked great but I couldn't really get the down imaging and side scan to show anything interesting didn't look like it could see anything other then the bottom we went all around the bay and in the pass ended up playing with it more then fishing but still couldn't quite get it 
thanks


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

fridge or dishwasher


----------



## WHITE SNAPPER SLAYER (Jul 11, 2011)

I still dont understand what you guys see??? maybe a little speck on the the right midways up? looks like a fridge to me.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

dont see nothin


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Lyin Too said:


> dont see nothin


 its ok


----------

